# Bulk Aging - Stopper or Airlock or Bottle



## kirbyclk (Nov 27, 2010)

Just curious to see how others prefer to bulk age their wine. 

1. Carboy with Rubber Stopper?
2. Carboy with Airlock?
3. Gallon Jugs with Screw Caps?
4. Bottle?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2010)

I dont recommend a solid bung at all. Do you have any idea how many posts come through here asking if their wine which ad a solid bung but popped off due to either barometric pressure or temp change is OK or if they need to dump their wine? If your putting it into bottles its not bulk aging anymore.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Nov 27, 2010)

I bulk age everything in a topped off carboy with an airlock....


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2010)

Always bulk age with a airlock


----------



## RedNeckWino (Nov 27, 2010)

1 gallon jugs with air lock or magnum bottles with corks if older than say 6 months and degassed.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 29, 2010)

I always use rubber stopper with f-trap.


----------



## BobF (Nov 29, 2010)

99.99% is carboy w/airlock. Rarely, once already clear, aged and gas free, I'll move to gallon jugs w/screw caps when I need a free carboy.

Right now the only thing I have in gallon jugs is a 3g batch of banana I did A Long Time Ago and I'm not sure what I'm going to eventually do with it beyond experimentation. I haven't even tasted it yet ...


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 29, 2010)

to me the advantage of the air lock is that you can accomodate temp and barometric changes....make sure you keep them filled and yes they even act as fruit fly traps  so for most people with no dedicated temperature controlled room this should be your avenue of choice

on the other hand...air locks are not the be all and end all and can be an accident waiting to happen..if your wine has been degassed via your kit methods or via pressing grapes and if stored in an area of reasonably steady temps and humidity then you should have no issue....and the preference would be something solid and an aging vessel that micro-oxygenates


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 29, 2010)

I always bulk age with an airlock .


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2010)

I always bulk age with a p-trap


----------

